# Maritime Documentation Center



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I just received an official-looking envelope from the Maritime Documentation Center, 100 24th St W Suite 1-1028, Billings MT 59102. Inside was a letter indicating that my vessel's documentation is set to expire and that for an additional fee, this organization was willing to renew my certificate of documentation.

WOW! What a service!! Just think that I can pay this private organization $75 and fill out _their_ form and thereby not have to pay $26 and sign the form that the USCG sends me every year.

I thought that you all should know.

(What a friggin' scam...)	:hothead


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

First time I've heard about this company. There have been many threads here and other boating forums talking about US Documentation Center in Cal charging $75.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Ain't that the 'Merikan way though. Selling folks something they can do for themselves, for three times what it would cost them to do it. But hey, it is legal.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

capta said:


> Ain't that the 'Merikan way though. Selling folks something they can do for themselves, for three times what it would cost them to do it. But hey, it is legal.


It might be worth it. I've been trying to get a response from the NVDC for nearly a year. I hear nothing from them for several months, then "we couldn't read one entry on your PDF file, send it back in with this correction" I look at my copy of the PDF and it's fine, but I redo it, rescan it, send it back in. Then they go silent for another couple of months. The NVDC needs some housecleaning, or so it seems.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just so you know....these documentation service companies do not get a free pass to the front of the line. When it comes to the CG Doc Center, it is strickly, first come, first served.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

chuck53 said:


> Just so you know....these documentation service companies do not get a free pass to the front of the line. When it comes to the CG Doc Center, it is strickly, first come, first served.


I'm sure that what you say is correct. I was saying that more out of frustration and with 'tongue in cheek.' Coincidentally, my documentation just arrived in the mail today! There's a coincidence for you. Or does the NVDC read Sailnet......

It is missing the year completed and the place built, which were on my previous documents, but at least I'm documented again!!! Now I'll be able to do that trip up to the Georgian Bay next summer.

-- Bill
Belle Voile
PSC 34


----------



## MitchK (Nov 20, 2016)

Just a couple of months ago, I almost got taken by these people. I had just purchased a documented vessel, and was new to the USCG documentation process, and while doing a web search, stumbled upon their web site. So I started filing out their online form, then remembered that the previous owner had given me a copy of the USCG form in the stack of paperwork. Anyway I got the form and finished filling out the online document. When I went to figure the cost, it was over $450.00! I had seen some of the paperwork in the packet that had some prices, and so I took another look. Anyway, after looking at the "Official" USCG documents, the cost should have been a little under $100.00. Did a bit more research, and discovered a statement on the USCG site kind of warning about these types of companies. Needless to say, I deleted the online form data, printed out the USCG form, wrote the check and mailed it off. The paperwork was received buy the USCG a few days later, and now the wait starts. On one of USCG sites, there is a link to a list of the types of paperwork that is being processed, and the current date range. I checked a little while ago, and they are up to Sept 7th for transfers. My paperwork was received on Oct 6th, so its getting close. These people really should be required to put a LARGE statement on their main page stating they are not the USCG. Personally, I believe it is very deceptive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

When looking for them online, I found a Newswire that was issue in Los Angeles. I suspect it's the same company we've heard of there. I have to believe there is mail fraud here, as they use naming and logos to make the recipient think it is the USCG NDC.

I suspect their (lame) argument is they actually provide a service. It may not be one that adds any value, but they do provide what they claim. I think I recall the one in CA would also provide for multi-year service, whereby they automatically renew for you each year. The user would otherwise have to do it themselves annually. Now that the USCG provides an online renewal service, this feature is no longer added value.

If they can't be taken down for mail fraud, the real fix is for the USCG to STOP forcing annual renewals for a fee. If it was free, no one could get away with ripping folks off (as easily). I say, charge what you need to charge for the initial docs, extend the renewals to 3 or 5 years and allow for the renewal to be free, if done online. Money grab bureaucrats stopped reading a few sentences ago.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> When looking for them online, I found a Newswire that was issue in Los Angeles. I suspect it's the same company we've heard of there. I have to believe there is mail fraud here, as they use naming and logos to make the recipient think it is the USCG NDC.
> 
> I suspect their (lame) argument is they actually provide a service. It may not be one that adds any value, but they do provide what they claim. I think I recall the one in CA would also provide for multi-year service, whereby they automatically renew for you each year. The user would otherwise have to do it themselves annually. Now that the USCG provides an online renewal service, this feature is no longer added value.
> 
> If they can't be taken down for mail fraud, the real fix is for the USCG to STOP forcing annual renewals for a fee. If it was free, no one could get away with ripping folks off (as easily). I say, charge what you need to charge for the initial docs, extend the renewals to 3 or 5 years and allow for the renewal to be free, if done online. Money grab bureaucrats stopped reading a few sentences ago.


Yes, they will be happy to renew for you for the 5 years....for $375. Or you can do it every year yourself for $130.
Is this fraud? I'm sure they had a battery of attorneys to go over everything to make sure they are on the (barely) legal side of the law.

Intentionally misleading? Absolutely. Their business model totally depends of boaters thinking they are dealing with the actual CG. And they do a very good job making boaters think that.

Best way to stop this...spread the word.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

chuck53 said:


> Best way to stop this...spread the word.


And that, my friend, is EXACTLY why I started this thread.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Now that the USCG provides an online renewal service, this feature is no longer added value.


Can you provide a link?

My search on "uscg documentation renewal" brings me back to these same slimeballs; 'maritimedocumentation.us'


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> Can you provide a link?
> 
> My search on "uscg documentation renewal" brings me back to these same slimeballs; 'maritimedocumentation.us'


I believe this is the site for online renewal.

National Vessel Documentation Center

Only US DOD organizations can have a top level domain of .mil. So, make sure that the TLD is .mil and you should be fine.

-- Bill
Belle Voile
PSC 34


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Following that link, I cannot find an online web registration form (has the government heard of e-commerce?), but I did find this (emphasis mine);


> Third Party Awareness
> U.S. Coast Guard sent this bulletin at 06/14/2017 02:40 PM EDT
> *The U.S. Coast Guard's National Vessel Documentation Center (NVDC), located in Falling Waters, West Virginia, is the only entity authorized to issue Certificates of Documentation (CODs), Form CG-1270, valid for a period of one year from date of issuance.* This document is required for vessels engaged in Commercial trade and is optional for vessels five net tons and over engaged in recreational use/activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Following that link, I cannot find an online web registration form (has the government heard of e-commerce?), but I did find this (emphasis mine);


Try this..

https://www.pay.gov/public/form/entry/101/


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

chuck53 said:


> Try this..
> 
> https://www.pay.gov/public/form/entry/101/


Thanks...

I get that the process looks something like this; fill out a form to pay, and then fill out another form and email it (with a pdf of the receipt) to the NVDC. It's not exactly 'Amazon.com'


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

chuck53 said:


> Try this..
> 
> https://www.pay.gov/public/form/entry/101/


Yes, that's it. From the link I posted, in the left sidebar there is a link for "Order Products Online." One of the sub-links is "Renewal." Those links redirect to the link you posted.

-- Bill
Belle Voile
PSC 34


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Thanks...
> 
> It's not exactly 'Amazon.com'


Totally agree...but it's not rocket science either. I didn't do a lengthy search, but I think there is a more friendly, Amazon type link on the CG website. When you get your reminder letter from the CG (which comes about a week after the scam people), seems they give you the link to go to.
I admit I got scammed into paying the $75 this past spring, but seems that in previous years, it was pretty simple.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I get that the process looks something like this; fill out a form to pay, and then fill out another form and email it (with a pdf of the receipt) to the NVDC. It's not exactly 'Amazon.com'


I don't recall having to mail anything. You put your doc number in the form, pay your vig and wait.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

elliowb said:


> Yes, that's it. From the link I posted, in the left sidebar there is a link for "Order Products Online." One of the sub-links is "Renewal." Those links redirect to the link you posted.
> 
> -- Bill
> Belle Voile
> PSC 34


That seems to be the ticket! Let's see if they deliver


----------



## turtlekaren (Jan 21, 2018)

Their online form asks for your social security number now. I went all the way through the application process, got to the $450 and said, that's not right, and exited out. Of course, now they have my soc number, my address, my vessel number, because I clicked next on everything....ugh. I'm filing a complaint just to cover my butt if my identity ends up stolen. I know better, too - I should have looked more carefully at the web address. Beware.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

turtlekaren said:


> Their online form asks for your social security number now. I went all the way through the application process, got to the $450 and said, that's not right, and exited out. Of course, now they have my soc number, my address, my vessel number, because I clicked next on everything....ugh. I'm filing a complaint just to cover my butt if my identity ends up stolen. I know better, too - I should have looked more carefully at the web address. Beware.


Pretty sure they didn't have your SS number, but they already have all your other info.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

turtlekaren said:


> Their online form asks for your social security number now. I went all the way through the application process, got to the $450 and said, that's not right, and exited out.


What is with the *$450?* Their (scam) website lists the highest fee as an additional $300 (for 5 years), thus the total would be $375 - No?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

FWIW The monthly marina newsletter I just received has the headline "Avoiding the US Coast Guard Vessel Documentation Scam".


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

capttb said:


> FWIW The monthly marina newsletter I just received has the headline "Avoiding the US Coast Guard Vessel Documentation Scam".


That's great. The more we talk about this, the better. If enough people learn about this scam, eventually, this cash cow for the scammers will dry up. They will find they are spending more money on postage than the revenue generated.

Everyone...spread the word. On another boating forum? Post there as well.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

OK, I just got my reminder letter from these people in MT. I wonder if I'll still get one from the good people in CA? I'm not sure, but I think they are both owned by the same guy.
Last year, after I was scammed, I sent an email to the people in CA letting them know what I thought of them and their business practice. I also said I was going to spread the word on every boating forum I could find. They said if I did, they would have their lawyers sue me for defamation.
So far, I haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

chuck53 said:


> ...
> Last year, after I was scammed, I sent an email to the people in CA letting them know what I thought of them and their business practice. I also said I was going to spread the word on every boating forum I could find. They said if I did, they would have their lawyers sue me for defamation.
> So far, I haven't heard from anyone.


I am curious about how they contacted you with the threat of legal action after they received your letter. Telephone? Return letter? Rock with a note through a window?

How could accurately stating your experience equate to defamation? Unless, of course, the guy is admitting that he knows his business is a scam.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

elliowb said:


> It might be worth it. I've been trying to get a response from the NVDC for nearly a year. I hear nothing from them for several months, then "we couldn't read one entry on your PDF file, send it back in with this correction" I look at my copy of the PDF and it's fine, but I redo it, rescan it, send it back in. Then they go silent for another couple of months. The NVDC needs some housecleaning, or so it seems.


Bill,

Sorry for the late follow up on your post above.

Did you *CALL* the NVDC? I have, and they were polite, professional and *very *helpful over the phone.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> I am curious about how they contacted you with the threat of legal action after they received your letter. Telephone? Return letter? Rock with a note through a window?


I said I sent them an email.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I’ve personally been to the Documentation Center in Falling Waters,WVa and had my boat documented in less than hour..and I have to agree they where very professional in all accounts when dealing with them..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you sent them an email saying you were going to tell everyone that their mailing looks like the USCG, but you were going to warn everyone that it isn't and they don't need to spend money on these folks, there is no defamation.

If you wrote that you were going to tell everyone they are crooks and are a scam, that could be malicious falsehood under the law. However, in practical terms, it would be very hard for them to make the case, given their credibility. 

While I hate these guys, I think the reason they're still around is they actually do provide the product they are selling. It's a rip off, but that's not illegal. 

The law I think should take them down is mail fraud. They intentionally try to get the reader to think its the USCG. However, think of all the mail you get that dupes you into opening it: "Time Sensitive Material inside", "Card enclosed", etc. They are all dupes, but the laws are too vague and our marketing society has too little integrity.

I personally wrote a letter to the CEO of AARP, after opening one of their mailings. The outside of the envelope was a complete scam on what was inside. The envelop looked like important government mail, with no reference to AARP, but was just a membership solicitation. I suggested this approach creates a reflection on their organization. Do they actually lack integrity? Why would I want to affiliate with a company whose decision making and values are represented like this? Never heard back.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> If you sent them an email saying you were going to tell everyone that their mailing looks like the USCG, but you were going to warn everyone that it isn't and they don't need to spend money on these folks, there is no defamation.
> 
> If you wrote that you were going to tell everyone they are crooks and are a scam, that could be malicious falsehood under the law. However, in practical terms, it would be very hard for them to make the case, given their credibility.


There is no defamation. I don't think I have ever mentioned the company by name, so even if I called them crooks, I doubt they could do anything.

The guy who responded to my email....all bark, no bite. Just trying to be the big shot and threaten me with legal action. Judging by all the threads I've seen here and other boating forums on the subject, there is a very long line of people they would have to go after before getting to me. Many people have been way more nasty in their comments than I have.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

chuck53 said:


> I said I sent them an email.


Yep, you did, and I even quoted you as saying that you sent them an email!
:hammer

Gotta admire that they got back to you though!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> Yep, you did, and I even quoted you as saying that you sent them an email!
> :hammer
> 
> Gotta admire that they got back to you though!


While it all worked out ok and I got my document, in hind sight, I probably should have waited to get my document before going on a rant and telling the company just what I though of them.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

FWIW the same thing happens with domain registration.

I own a few domain names which cost about $14/year each to renew with godaddy.com.

Every renewal time I receive solicitations to renew for $75/$100 each from companies that I never heard of. Very official looking forms with vague warnings about how I will lose my domains if I don't send them right back.

I just toss them and chuckle that it must be an effective technique if they keep doing it.

Then I go on about my day.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> Bill,
> 
> Sorry for the late follow up on your post above.
> 
> Did you *CALL* the NVDC? I have, and they were polite, professional and *very *helpful over the phone.


I have called them in the past, and they were very helpful and professional. But then I had to send in the application to an e-mail address and that's when things went down hill. Actually, I should have replied sooner as well, because no sooner had I posted my rant about the NVDC and a day or so later my documentation showed up in the mail.

-- Bill
Belle Voile
PSC 34


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got my MDC solicitation in the mail today, so I thought I would read it to see how bad it is. 

Unfortunately, while they must be hoping one doesn't read it, the language is clearly going to keep them out of court.

Plain and simple. 

In the opening paragraph, the identify themselves as a "private firm".

In the second paragraph, it says "Use of our process requires payment of a service fee in addition to the government renewal application fee."

In the last paragraph, it says "You are under no obligation to utilize our firm's service."

Certainly possible they've tightened up the language, after being confronted. However, I don't think mail fraud would stick and it sounds like folks actually receive what is being offered. You simply don't need them whatsoever.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> I just got my MDC solicitation in the mail today, so I thought I would read it to see how bad it is.


Did your letter come from Cal or, I think, Idaho?
The one from Idaho (or one of the states up that way) is a little more open about being a private firm. The company in Cal, not as open. The Cal company even has a West VA return address, even though it was mailed from Cal.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chuck53 said:


> Did your letter come from Cal or, I think, Idaho?
> The one from Idaho (or one of the states up that way) is a little more open about being a private firm. The company in Cal, not as open. The Cal company even has a West VA return address, even though it was mailed from Cal.


Sorry. Threw it out and don't recall.


----------



## marysherrill (Jun 16, 2018)

I also received a letter from Maritime Documentation Center and fell for their scam as well. Looked like they were a 3rd party vendor for the US Coast Guard- with our Official Documentation Number. I wanted to report them on every forum that I can — to warn others from falling for this. From Now on - I will be much more careful and less trusting.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

marysherrill said:


> I also received a letter from Maritime Documentation Center and fell for their scam as well. Looked like they were a 3rd party vendor for the US Coast Guard- with our Official Documentation Number. I wanted to report them on every forum that I can - to warn others from falling for this. From Now on - I will be much more careful and less trusting.


Sorry you fell for it as well. There are multiple threads on all the boating forums about this, but feel free to raise the flag again. I'm sure there are plenty of boaters who still aren't aware of this.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

marysherrill said:


> I also received a letter from Maritime Documentation Center and fell for their scam as well. Looked like they were a 3rd party vendor for the US Coast Guard- with our Official Documentation Number. I wanted to report them on every forum that I can - to warn others from falling for this. From Now on - I will be much more careful and less trusting.


Don't be too hard on yourself, or mistrusting of everyone. Presumably, you did get your updated documentation. It's when you get scammed out of your money for nothing that it would really hurt.

I do wonder why these folks haven't been prosecuted for mail fraud. Although, the mailers do seem to have been changed to walk the line.


----------



## vpo3 (Aug 22, 2006)

Isn't the fee $75 now?


----------



## ps23435 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Coast Guard fee is $26. - https://www.dco.uscg.mil/Portals/9/...f_Documentation.pdf?ver=2017-05-09-113141-363


----------



## BlueHaven (Jun 25, 2018)

The same thing happened to me. The "Maritime Documentation Center" charged me $150 for a 2-year renewal. An hour later when I realized that I was being scammed, I notified them that I did not want to use their services. They canceled my order, performed no services, and kept my $150. My credit card company could not help me because I accepted their terms and conditions by clicking "submit" on their website. Legal thievery!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> The same thing happened to me. The "Maritime Documentation Center" charged me $150 for a 2-year renewal. An hour later when I realized that I was being scammed, I notified them that I did not want to use their services. They canceled my order, performed no services, and kept my $150. My credit card company could not help me because I accepted their terms and conditions by clicking "submit" on their website. Legal thievery!


Did you pay the USCG again? If you did not get what you paid for, that's grounds for recovery on your cc. Or just force them to provide it and not lay a second time. Something is odd with this one.


----------



## jslloyd (Aug 21, 2002)

WORD OF CAUTION:
My mistake, hope I can save someone else from making this error...

I received an official looking letter from "Maritime Documentation" thinking it was from the USCG. I signed up and then realized my error. I challenged the transaction with cc company, lost the appeal. OK, so I was willing to just move forward even if it cost 3x more - my mistake after all. Contacted Maritime Documentation and they told me that I had forfeited my $225 (I had signed for 3 years) and would have to re-apply... 

WOW, that's as close as it gets to stealing/fraud as you can get. Nowhere on the fine print does it say that you if you challenge the transaction, that you forfeit your fee. It does say it is non-refundable. I was willing to NOT get my money back and just move forward with the application. NOPE, Maritime documentation kept the money.

STAY away from these folks. Just use the online USCG application process and renew online.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

jslloyd said:


> WORD OF CAUTION:
> My mistake, hope I can save someone else from making this error...
> 
> I received an official looking letter from "Maritime Documentation" thinking it was from the USCG. I signed up and then realized my error. I challenged the transaction with cc company, lost the appeal. OK, so I was willing to just move forward even if it cost 3x more - my mistake after all. Contacted Maritime Documentation and they told me that I had forfeited my $225 (I had signed for 3 years) and would have to re-apply...
> ...


I would think that you could *now* challenge the transaction. You paid for, but did not receive their service.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry they got you too. Just do everything you can to spread the word, both here and other boating forums. As more and more people become aware of this scam, eventually this cash cow will dry up for the scammers


----------



## jslloyd (Aug 21, 2002)

I agree with you. I contacted the cc company and they said because I had signed the agreement (which included a no-refund policy) that I could appeal again. Maritime blocked my calls. My option would be to get a lawyer.... and file a claim that I did not get the services for which I paid. Maritime claims I knew that my application would be null and void AND that I would forfeit my money.

These people are scoundrels and I hope the word gets out and they go under.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jslloyd said:


> ....Maritime claims I knew that my application would be null and void AND that I would forfeit my money..


For what? If you complained?

While they might establish a contract that makes their fee non-refundable, it's not a contract if both parties don't provide consideration.

I would try the credit card company again, for denial of service. I would also contact the US Postal Inspection Service and document your situation. You would be helping many other boaters to follow.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Possible recourse(s)...

https://www.boatus.com/pressroom/release.asp?id=1280

..and Better Business Bureau
https://www.bbb.org/northwest/busin...billings-mt-1000053467/reviews-and-complaints

..which by the way they are not accredited by the BBB and also given an "F" rating..


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I just received a letter from the; 
Department of Homeland Security
U.S. Coast Guard 
*VESSEL RENEWAL NOTIFICATION 
APPLICATION FOR RENEWAL*​
If you are not changing anything, and you know your official documentation number (hint; it is written somewhere on the inside of your hull. It is NOT your HIN.), you can now go to www.uscg.mil/nvdc -> Order Products Online -> Renew (or Late Renewal) and renew your Certificate of Documentation on-line! 

Hopefully, this will help take more business away from the Maritime Documentation Center scumbags.


----------



## MarcusJames (Oct 23, 2018)

elliowb said:


> It might be worth it. I've been trying to get a response from the NVDC for nearly a year. I hear nothing from them for several months, then "we couldn't read one entry on your PDF file, send it back in with this correction" I look at my copy of the PDF and it's fine, but I redo it, rescan it, send it back in. Then they go silent for another couple of months. The NVDC needs some housecleaning, or so it seems.


I agree. It was such a smooth process and they were pretty transparent on being a private firm. I understand the fee was increased but their site was very easy to use so I didn't mind. Saved me the headache


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarcusJames said:


> I agree. It was such a smooth process and they were pretty transparent on being a private firm. I understand the fee was increased but their site was very easy to use so I didn't mind. Saved me the headache


?????? You think it's smoother or easier to use this rip off company than just fill out the USCG's website renewal?

I recall their document discloses they are a private company, but it's far from transparent in my opinion. You have to read everything carefully to know. Their logo, envelope and documents are designed to dupe the user into thinking they are dealing with the actual USCG. Evidence is in this thread.

I suspect what they are doing minimally passes legal muster, but it's far from ethical, which tells me all I need to know about them.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Interesting that a new member with no info in his profile makes his fist and only post, quoting what may be the sole somewhat tepid statement out of 6 pages of invective about this outfit, and talks about the "headaches" of documentation (which the thread makes clear are essentially minimal). Is it their lawyer?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It certainly struck me as lame social media management of some kind. I’m not sure they would hired a lawyer for that. Maybe a millennial sitting in a Starbucks.  then again, a millennial may have been more deft.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MarcusJames said:


> I agree. It was such a smooth process and they were pretty transparent on being a private firm. I understand the fee was increased but their site was very easy to use so I didn't mind. Saved me the headache


If you like paying 3x what the USCG charges, then that is your prerogative. However, the USCG NVDC charges $26/year, sends a USPS mail reminder, and allows you to renew through their website. The renewal process has become much easier since I started this thread. If you can't follow the very simple registration renewal instructions that the NVDC sends you (in essence; enter your DOC number, confirm that the info in the database is current and correct, and then submit payment) then you should have trouble with the $75 Maritime Documentation Scam too.

Some people have trouble transferring or initiating their documentation. There are documentation agents that offer their services for a $200-500 fee to help these people through the process. I transferred the documentation for my vessel myself and saved the fee. I can read and write in English, however.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

paulk said:


> Interesting that a new member with no info in his profile makes his fist and only post, quoting what may be the sole somewhat tepid statement out of 6 pages of invective about this outfit, and talks about the "headaches" of documentation (which the thread makes clear are essentially minimal). Is it their lawyer?


Looks like a shill to me.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Old thread, but people need reminders from time to time. Also, from what I understand, the real CG doc office now offers, up to, 5 year renewals. Something a lot of people have been wanting.
Just remember folks, the real CG only charges $26 per year to renew documentation.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just received my official USCG NVDC renewal notice and renewed online for $26.00. I did not see a 5 year renewal option. I'm not sure I would have done it anyway. There is a disclaimer that all fees are non-refundable, even if the vessel does not qualify for a renewed Certificate. I imagined, if one were to sell their vessel, they would lose the remaining period. 

The website had a big red warning that they just reopened on Jan 29 and provide a link to their "process". No doubt that means they are backed up. I have a serious bias against government operations that have absolutely no economic motivation to deliver service. In every real business, stuff happens, fair or unfair, and you just have to deal with it and catch up asap. These are the good guys, of course.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

See the following link for multi-year Certifiate of Documentation info from the USCG NVDC ... https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSCG/bulletins/2291786


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ottos said:


> See the following link for multi-year Certifiate of Documentation info from the USCG NVDC ... https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSCG/bulletins/2291786


Thanks. Very odd system. It says a recreational vessel is allowed to just add more fees in the other box and put a note in comments. This went into effect just a couple of months ago.

This sentence was most informative.......



> Beginning January 1, 2022, recreational CODs will be issued for a validity period of 5 years.


It's optional for now, but becomes standard in '22. I wonder if they'll refund if you cancel your document in under 5 years. There is no multi-year discount on the price schedule (even though they save the processing work each year). As I felt, when the fee first jumped, this is no more than a money grab.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

They


eherlihy said:


> I just received an official-looking envelope from the Maritime Documentation Center, 100 24th St W Suite 1-1028, Billings MT 59102. Inside was a letter indicating that my vessel's documentation is set to expire and that for an additional fee, this organization was willing to renew my certificate of documentation.
> 
> WOW! What a service!! Just think that I can pay this private organization $75 and fill out _their_ form and thereby not have to pay $26 and sign the form that the USCG sends me every year.
> 
> ...


They're at it AGAIN this year. 

I am currently in my Condo in MA, preparing to bring the boat to my home, and legal residence, in Florida. The USPS provides me with a scan of all the mail that is being delivered to both mailing addresses on a daily basis. Something I noticed in today's mail to Florida was this;








Hmmm... Delaware RETURN address with a California post mark. I smell fish...

Googling the address returns this:









Yes, this IS fish - old stinky fish! and they're trying to scam me AGAIN!   💩  

The REAL National Vessel Documentation Center is in *West Virginia*. Here is their address and contact info:
​*National Vessel Documentation Center*​​*Hours of Operation: 7:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.*​​*Address, Email, and Phone Information*​*NVDC Address:*​USCG/National Vessel Documentation Center​792 T J Jackson Drive​Falling Waters, WV 25419​*NVDC Email Addresses:*​Contact NVDC via E-Mail​E-Mail address is [email protected]​​Submit Applications via E-Mail​E-Mail address is [email protected]​*IMPORTANT:* All attachments must be sent in .pdf format​​Here is a link to their website: National Vessel Documentation Center - Contact Info and there is a link on that page for vessel documentation renewals.

I hope that I have saved you some $


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Always a good public service announcement. IIRC they’ve tweaked their name. Calling it a Portal sounds less official. But that logo sure is scam-ish. I swear their old name was more similar and even more deceptive.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

They go by more the one name and keep changing them. nothing really illegal and they do provide a service at a very high price but it is still wrong.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread should be bumped forward on a regular basis. maybe always part of the recommended reading emails that are sent.


----------



## MarcusJames (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey y'all I'm Marcus and I'm from LA!! I'm relatively new to the game and your responses are so helpful. So, I feel like I want to share my experience with y'all. I understand that people have different experiences with this National Vessel Documentation Center but I actually enjoyed their service last year for my boat registration. I don't mind paying the extra fee because they are doing all the hard work  Yes, they might charge a bit much but they made the whole process super easy and convenient for me so idk I kinda liked that!


----------



## MarcusJames (Oct 23, 2018)

I have been reading all of the comments and they all mentioned their high fee but it is cause they're a 3rd party that does all the work for you and I thought they made that pretty clear on their site so I don't know about yall but I kinda expected the whole thing. I attached a screenshot from their site that states that so I don't think they're fishy tho but just overcharge a few services. Idk what do yall think?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The fact that these guys do not state what differentiates their "service" from that of the USCG National Vessel Documentation Center is misleading. The USCG NVDC does an excellent job for $26/year. Those who wish to pay $79 and provide the same information are free to do so, but they should be aware that there is no difference in service, other than the price.

ETA - Realize that 3 of @MarcusJames 6 posts are in this thread, and all are pro-Maritime Documentation Center. I'm not sure to what "game" he is new, but he has been a SailNet member since October 23, 2018. I now share the suspicion expressed by @TakeFive in post #58

However, as I stated in my November 2018 post; "
If you like paying 3x what the USCG charges, then that is your prerogative. However, the USCG NVDC charges $26/year, sends a USPS mail reminder, and allows you to renew through their website. The renewal process has become much easier since I started this thread. If you can't follow the very simple registration renewal instructions that the NVDC sends you (in essence; enter your DOC number, confirm that the info in the database is current and correct, and then submit payment) then you should have trouble with the $75 Maritime Documentation Scam too.

Some people have trouble transferring or initiating their documentation. There are documentation agents that offer their services for a $200-500 fee to help these people through the process. I transferred the documentation for my vessel myself and saved the fee. I can read and write in English, however. "


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarcusJames said:


> I understand that people have different experiences with this National Vessel Documentation Center but I actually enjoyed their service last year for my boat registration.


The National Vessel Documentation Center IS the USCG. Is that what you used? It has an online renewal service for $26. The intention of this entire thread is to be sure the deceptive mailings that ask for more money, with deceptively similar sounding names, to take care of something that requires the boat owner to provide EXACTLY the same information to them as they would otherwise provide to the USCG is a scam. It's like being charged to valet your car, but you still need to park your own car and then they'll valet it elsewhere.

These scam services will sell the idea that they provide an annual renewal service. If that's of value to you, so bet it. Reportedly, the official online site will soon have multi-year renewal options too.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

overbored said:


> They go by more the one name and keep changing them. nothing really illegal and they do provide a service at a very high price but it is still wrong.


I believe that there is more than one outfit conducting the same scam er, "business practice." At a minimum of $53 per year per sucker client for creating a form letter, and mass mailing it to every owner of record in the USCG Documentation Database (how did they get a copy of this?) it is likely fairly profitable. It has been posted by others elsewhere in this thread that once they get your money, they will not return it.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

And they don't do anything for the money, they make you give them all the info and then their computer does all the work. very misleading site made to look all official


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MarcusJames said:


> they're a 3rd party that does all the work for you


I call BS.

There is no work to do. Anyone who has renewed on the federal website knows this.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys, there are instances when it is a good idea to enlist the help of a documentation company for the initial documentation. But for simple renewal, there is never a reason to use one. Go to the real CG Doc center website, take 2-3 minutes and pay $26 or you can go to one of these scammer sites, take 2-3 minutes and pay $75.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

TakeFive said:


> I call BS.
> 
> There is no work to do. Anyone who has renewed on the federal website knows this.


That's the truth. For yearly renewal it is all right on the website and I don't how it could be any easier. I did mail mine the past year as I wanted the multiyear renewal and couldn't figure how to do on-line, but I did it well before I needed to and got it back in less than a month.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> I call BS.
> 
> There is no work to do. Anyone who has renewed on the federal website knows this.


Even worse, you have to do exactly the same work for this scam documenting company, as you'd have to do for the USCG directly.

They rely exclusively on suckers not realizing they aren't dealing with the USCG, ie the deceptive company name.


----------



## MarcusJames (Oct 23, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> Even worse, you have to do exactly the same work for this scam documenting company, as you'd have to do for the USCG directly.
> 
> They rely exclusively on suckers not realizing they aren't dealing with the USCG, ie the deceptive company name.


Hi I'm not sure what the work that these scamming companies do but it is all about convenience. They charge a fee for their service so it is not definitely not deceptive!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarcusJames said:


> Hi I'm not sure what the work that these scamming companies do but it is all about convenience. They charge a fee for their service so it is not definitely not deceptive!


If you think so, then articulate what convenience they are providing above the effort to fill out the USCG online renewal. The boat owner has to provide both methods the same data. I see zero extra convenience.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MarcusJames said:


> Hi I'm not sure what the work that these scamming companies do but it is all about convenience. They charge a fee for their service so it is not definitely not deceptive!


They add no value. Renewing with USCG online is just as easy, with no additional fee. Their attempts to make their website look like an official government site are deceptive.










I'd call this deception:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow. A vessel pic that's intentionally using the bow chevron in a very deceiving way. It's clearly not USCG, but it also clearly designed to fool you, if you don't look closely. 

I wonder how they sleep at night.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The chat continued for awhile, but they seem to be ignoring me now. They deceptively claimed that "comparative information on fee schedules" is currently unavailable. They also refer to their annual fee of $75 as a one-time fee, which is also deception:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarcusJames said:


> Hi I'm not sure what the work that these scamming companies do but it is all about convenience. They charge a fee for their service so it is not definitely not deceptive!


Let's give this one a shot. Are you affiliated with this firm in any way? You've posted multiple supportive posts, with no clear description of what you find better than the USCG online form.

It would be in keeping with the lack of integrity of this firm to plant a shill. Are you?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Wow. A vessel pic that's intentionally using the bow chevron in a very deceiving way. It's clearly not USCG, but it also clearly designed to fool you, if you don't look closely.
> 
> I wonder how they sleep at night.


Pecunia non olet


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

" There's a sucker born every minute" These guys have based their business model on that theory and apparently it pays off. All I've got to say is that They've got some brass monkeys.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Pecunia non olet


No doubt, that is their motto.

I'm a capitalist. I believe hard work, sacrifice, skill and risk should and do pay off, if you have what it takes. This "service" is based solely on trickery. And it does stink.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

One more piece of deception that I noticed as I was getting ready to close the tab on my browser: Their web page's title claims to be USCG:


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

They almost got me this morning.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarcusJames said:


> Hi I'm not sure what the work that these scamming companies do but it is all about convenience. They charge a fee for their service so it is not definitely not deceptive!





Minnewaska said:


> Let's give this one a shot. Are you affiliated with this firm in any way? You've posted multiple supportive posts, with no clear description of what you find better than the USCG online form.
> 
> It would be in keeping with the lack of integrity of this firm to plant a shill. Are you?


Marcus, you have signed on, since I posted this question.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I just received the following as part of an email digest from the National Association of State Boating Law Administrators;

"
*Official-Looking Vessel Documentation Renewal Notices

Can Lead to Confusion and Higher Costs*

_*BoatUS advises boaters to be vigilant when renewing USCG vessel documentation
*_​SPRINGFIELD, Va., Dec. 15, 2020 - Boat Owners Association of The United States (BoatUS) is advising boaters with vessels that have a U.S. Coast Guard Certificate of Documentation to be wary of any letter arriving by U.S. mail offering renewal.

BoatUS advises that while the Coast Guard does send official annual renewal notices by U.S. mail, other notices being received by members are not from the Coast Guard but rather third-party companies whose name or return addresses may appear similar to that of the official U.S. Coast Guard National Vessel Documentation Center (NVDC).

BoatUS members have complained that these letters direct them to websites that may be mistaken for the actual Coast Guard NVDC located in Falling Waters, West Virginia, and appear to show a significant increase in the annual fee to renew Coast Guard documentation.

In 2017 the Coast Guard issued a bulletin that says in part:
"The NVDC is aware that there are commercial entities that offer to manage the certification/renewal process on behalf of vessel owners for a fee. The Coast Guard does not endorse any of these companies, and the companies do not operate on behalf of the Coast Guard in any way. Any fees charged or agreements offered by such companies are in no way associated with the NVDC certification process. In addition, these companies are not authorized to issue any form of documentation, including travel letters and/or permits that authorize operation of ANY vessel. Customer complaints can be made through the Federal Trade Commission's (FTC) website at https://www.ftc.gov/."

While third-party companies may legitimately provide services to assist with vessel documentation renewals, the Coast Guard's own renewal process is simple for most vessels and the price, $26 annually, is often much lower than what third-party services may charge. To renew, go to the Coast Guard National Documentation Center website at www.uscg.mil/nvdc and click on "instructions and forms," then "Certificate of Documentation Application for Renewal." BoatUS notes that the Coast Guard NVDC now also offers renewal options up to five years for recreational vessels only.

To be documented, a vessel must measure at least five net tons and, with the exception of certain oil-spill response vessels, owned by a U.S. citizen. Boats about 27 feet in length or longer generally meet the weight requirement.

BoatUS also advises boaters who may have received mail that they believe is misleading or deceptive to contact the U.S. Postal Inspection Service at 877-876-2455 or through its website https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov.

------------------------------
Ron Sarver
Chief, Knowledge & Learning Management Systems
National Association of State Boating Law Administrators "


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.


eherlihy said:


> To be documented, a vessel must measure *at least five net tons* and, with the exception of certain oil-spill response vessels, owned by a U.S. citizen. Boats about 27 feet in length or longer generally meet the *weight* requirement.


A vessel's net tonnage (NRT) is a measure of its interior volume, not its weight. This is a common misconception, which will be further spread by this unfortunate typo in this message from USCG. The only relationship of NRT to weight is the approximate weight of cargo that the vessel can safely hold (not the weight of the vessel), since interior volume can be used to calculate the vessel's buoyancy. I believe that this is why they refer to it as tonnage, but it's actually the vessel's maximum tonnage of cargo, not tonnage of the vessel itself.

And, FWIW, my prior 25-footer (Catalina 250) met the 5 NRT requirement (using USCG's simplified tonnage calculation) due to its high freeboard and the fact that it was propelled by an outboard motor. I was surprised to discover this (since it did not meet the "at least 27 foot" criterion), and in fact it had been documented by a prior owner, though I chose to un-document it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> A vessel's net tonnage (NRT) is a measure of its interior volume, not its weight. This is a common misconception, which will be further spread by this unfortunate typo in this message from USCG. The only relationship of NRT to weight is the approximate weight of cargo that the vessel can safely hold (not the weight of the vessel), since interior volume can be used to calculate the vessel's buoyancy. I believe that this is why they refer to it as tonnage, but it's actually the vessel's maximum tonnage of cargo, not tonnage of the vessel itself.
> 
> And, FWIW, my prior 25-footer (Catalina 250) met the 5 NRT requirement (using USCG's simplified tonnage calculation) due to its high freeboard and the fact that it was propelled by an outboard motor. I was surprised to discover this (since it did not meet the "at least 27 foot" criterion), and in fact it had been documented by a prior owner, though I chose to un-document it.


Without getting too far off topic; good catch! You are absolutely correct, and I am sorry that I didn't catch it.

I would ass-u-me that someone employed by Boat/US would know this, or that the "Chief, Knowledge & Learning Management Systems - National Association of State Boating Law Administrators" would catch this. But, I suppose that I assume too much.

My intent, however, was to let youze guyz know that these organizations (NASBLA and Boat/US) are also aware of this scam.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Three cheers for BoatUS actually responding to it's members issues!!

However, it will take a fraud indictment to actually make it stop. The shortfall to that action is they do provide a service, for their fee. It's just unnecessary and they mislead the buyer, with their logos and names. I think the latter is more vulnerable under mail fraud statutes.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread is always worth bumping, to avoid others from being scammed. I just received both my official NVDC renewal notice and the notice from the "Vessel Documentation Portal" on the same day. The latter is just a non-sense service, with an official looking logo. I read it for giggles and they mention they are a private firm several times now and that you are under no obligation to use them. No doubt they've had their hand slapped. Still, it's designed to look official. In fact, it looks more official than the actual official. 

They still provide absolutely nothing of value that one can't do online with the USCG NVDC themselves annually. The one thing they offer is a multi-year service, but that's just them filing for you each year. If that's exciting, that's fine. I bet you don't get your prepaid fees back, if you sell your boat.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Que @MarcusJames with a soliloquy about how great this service is "for doing all the hard work" in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Just want to relate something that happened to me. The Vessel Documentation Center (the official one) sent me an email that came to my service as being from VDC Productions. It looked like junk mail so I never opened it. A month later I called them and they told me they had sent an email and would resend it. 

It is interesting that the bogus service goes out of their way to look official while the real Coast Guard agency looks like spam.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just bringing this back to the top as a reminder the real CG Doc office only charges $26 to renew. If someone wants $75, then you are dealing with a private documentation service.

It's the boat owners' choice, either spend 3-4 minutes on the Coast Guard web site and pay $26 or spend 3-4 minutes on the scammer's website and pay $75.


----------



## mcpetrillo (Aug 1, 2019)

I would add here that Postal service delays seem to be affecting documentation delivery. I filed paperwork to register my boat with USCG in December. The title was issued and mailed in early February, but did not get to me until March.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, the Post Office has had its share of problems, but in the past month or two, they seem to be getting better.
Dec - Feb was bad, but starting to pick back up.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chuck53 said:


> Yes, the Post Office has had its share of problems, but in the past month or two, they seem to be getting better.


Better compared to what? Certainly not the commercial carriers. The USPS has been a pure disaster for over a decade or two. Late to modernize, from letters to boxes, with the worst "civil service" stereotype among them all. 90% horrible customer service, with the rare exception. No one has any skin in the game and can't be fired, unless they kill someone. Strike that, I think they only get a warning for the first killing.

Last summer I needed a general delivery package, while out cruising, to make a repair. I looked up the participating post offices online and called their 800 number to confirm, on which I waited 45 minutes to speak with someone. Eventually all confirmed. When I went to the designated post office to receive my package, they treated me like an idiot, said they don't do those and sent me to the regional office miles away. I was on foot. Who's the idiot?

I happened to be shipping several items, via FedEx, over the winter. Service could not have been better. I drove to the local FedEx store, who did an outstanding job of helping me ship a dozen separate packages over the course of a month, all with different needs.

Sorry for the rant, it really wasn't directed at anyone here.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Never said the Post Office was great, just saying they have gotten better than they were a few months ago when it was about as bad as it has ever been.
Love their new ”informed delivery” as that is definitely a step in the right direction of modernizing.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, bringing this back to the top of the page. Don’t fall for these documentation scammers that want $75 to renew. Only go to the real CG Doc office website and do it for $26


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chuck53 said:


> Ok, bringing this back to the top of the page. Don’t fall for these documentation scammers that want $75 to renew. Only go to the real CG Doc office website and do it for $26


I agree that this particular third party offers no added value, charging $75 for a renewal that can be done just as easily online with the USCG for $26/year.

However, beginning January 1, 2022 recreational Certificates of Documentation will only be issued for a validity period of five years. The new five-year documentation is the only renewal option available and is fixed at *$130*. (Still $26/year, but you're out a lot of money if you don't keep your boat for 5 year increments.)


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> However, beginning January 1, 2022 recreational Certificates of Documentation will only be issued for a validity period of five years. The new five-year documentation is the only renewal option available and is fixed at *$130*. (Still $26/year, but you're out a lot of money if you don't keep your boat for 5 year increments.)


This is news to me, and if everybody has to renew every 5 years, it will not help with the goal of keeping the registration database accurate and current. Can you point to an announcement of this? - I'll go looking too.

*"VESSEL DOCUMENTATION RENEWAL (CG-1280)*

Your US Coast Guard Certificate of Documentation (COD) must be renewed within 30 days of expiration
If your Documentation has been expired for more than 30 days, Reinstatement is required. Please continue to this form to Reinstate your vessel:
Return to Active Documentation/Reinstatement (CG-1258) – American Vessel DocumentationReturn to Active Documentation/Reinstatement (CG-1258) – American Vessel Documentation
*Select the renewal term (1-5 years) to have additional years added to expiration date of the Certificate Of Documentation. [emphasis mine]*
*NOTE:* Personal watercraft, including Sea Doos, jet skis and boats under 15ft do not qualify for U.S. Coast Guard Documentation. Please refer to your State registrar for the appropriate registration renewal procedure"
and
"*“How long is my Certificate of Documentation valid for?”* A Certificate of Documentation is valid for one year from the date of issuance, unless changes are made; with the exception of a change of address. New options for multi year renewals are also available: Multi-Year Renewal of USCG Vessel Documentation – American Vessel Documentation​
Based on these two references it appears that one will have the OPTION of renewing from 1 to up to 5 years.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

*New USCG Fee Schedule (first posted February 2021)*


https://www.dco.uscg.mil/Portals/9/DCO%20Documents/NVDC/Fee%20Schedule%20JAN%202022.pdf



*BoatUS Announcement*
U.S. Coast Guard Vessel Documentation FAQs..


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> However, beginning January 1, 2022 recreational Certificates of Documentation will only be issued for a validity period of five years. The new five-year documentation is the only renewal option available and is fixed at *$130*. (Still $26/year, but you're out a lot of money if you don't keep your boat for 5 year increments.)


Not true. 1-5 years per CG Doc office website (the real one with .mil)


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> This is news to me, and if everybody has to renew every 5 years, it will not help with the goal of keeping the registration database accurate and current. Can you point to an announcement of this? - I'll go looking too.
> 
> *"VESSEL DOCUMENTATION RENEWAL (CG-1280)*
> 
> ...


Your paste is obsolete. That's the way it was until December 31, 2021. It's different now.

Although recreational vessels must renew for 5 years (with no other option), vessels with coastwise and/or fishery endorsements may be renewed for only one year. Costs a few dollars more each year, but is done annually. So if you have a valid US certificate of origin or evidence of build letter, it may be worth considering making your vessel a commercial vessel. I have not checked into how this might affect insurance rates if your vessel is commercially documented but not used for commercial purposes. I know that BoatUS/Geico refuses to insure boats for commercial use unless they are under 25' in length. (That is not a typo.)


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chuck53 said:


> Not true. 1-5 years per CG Doc office website (the real one with .mil)


The fee structure that I posted is from the updated uscg.mil website. You will learn the truth in due time. Why not call the folks in West Virginia to confirm? (I did just that last June.)


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is from the CG Doc office website, very first page - an update dated 12/22/21.

*12/22/2021 UPDATE: Due to production delays, deployment of the eStorefront application will be postponed until mid-January, 2022. The NVDC will continue to offer all products and services, including one to five year recreational Certificates of Documentation, through traditional modes during this timeframe.
As part of the United States Coast Guard (USCG) National Vessel Documentation Center’s (NVDC) continuous process improvement effort, NVDC is pleased to announce its rollout of an expanded online ordering system, beginning January 1, 2022. 
The new eStorefront, accessible through NVDC’s website ORDER PRODUCTS ONLINE (www.uscg.mil/nvdc), will provide customers with an efficient means to electronically apply for products directly with the USCG NVDC. **Customers can securely apply for a multi-year (one, up to five year) Certificate of Documentation (COD) for recreational vessels, **one-year CODs for vessels with commercial and/or registry endorsements, or request an Abstract of Title (A/T) and/or Certified Copy of COD (CCOD). 
Not all products and services offered by NVDC will be immediately available; additional enhancements are planned to rollout in phases over the next 12 months. During the transition period, customers can still visit pay.gov directly to order one year CODs, A/Ts and CCODs.
Visit NVDC’s FAQ page for additional information. *


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope that USCG will permanently restore the1-year renewal option of recreational CODs. However, the language you quote suggests that they are merely maintaining the status quo during a "transition period". When you click on the sidebar link that says "FEE SCHEDULE EFFECTIVE JAN 2022" that new schedule states clearly that "Beginning January 1, 2022 Recreational CODS will be issued for a validity period of 5 years" and one-year renewal of REC CODs does not appear in the fee list.



















As I stated before, we will learn in due time whether the USCG follows through on their elimination of the one-year recreational renewal. When I called the NVDC West Virginia office last June expressing my disbelief over this policy change, they were very clear with me that in the future only 5 year renewals would be offered for recreational vessels. But in the meantime, we can continue to renew for one year at a time. And if you're curious, someone can call the NVDC office in West Virginia at 888-427-5662. I called them already so I have their answer.

As for keeping the vessel database accurate and current, it appears that USCG wants to focus their limited resources on verifying the accuracy of commercial vessels (hence annual renewals) and are less concerned about recreational vessels (hence quinquennial renewals).


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> This is news to me...


Perhaps you forgot that you already announced this change in a thread that you created nine months ago:









U.S. Coast Guard Changes Certificate of Documentation to...


SPRINGFIELD, Va., April 14, 2021 -- Of the nation's nearly 12 million registered recreational boats, those owners who federally document their vessels, or about 165,000 boats, will be spared the hassle of renewing their U.S. Coast Guard Certificate of Documentation every year as a result of...




www.sailnet.com


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Perhaps you forgot that you already announced this change in a thread that you created nine months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right; I _did _forget. They say that one's memory is the second thing to go...
You must follow my postings here more closely than I do.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

eherlihy said:


> You must follow my postings here more closely than I do.


I remembered that I had posted on this topic before so I searched to find it. At that point I realized that you had started the thread. My posts on that thread also mention the phone call that I made to the West Virginia office.


----------



## Windward Star (Jul 26, 2015)

We just went through the renewal process a couple weeks ago and we were able to chose 1or 5, we paid for 1 year and received a letter of receipt of payment last week.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok guys, with all the 1-5 or 5 year only renewal confusion, I emailed NVDC. A change was made 12/29. Renewals can be made 1-5 years for recreational boats. The fee listing is wrong and will be corrected soon.
This straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

We just renewed ours last month for five years. The only catch is that we couldn’t do it on-line. You had to mail the form back with a check for the amount of the annual fee x the number of years you want. I was skeptical, but our new documentation came back with an expiration date of five years from now.

it will be nice to have the option of a five year renewal online vs having to send in a check.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chuck53 said:


> Ok guys, with all the 1-5 or 5 year only renewal confusion, I emailed NVDC. A change was made 12/29. Renewals can be made 1-5 years for recreational boats. The fee listing is wrong and will be corrected soon.
> This straight from the horses mouth.


Congress finally stepped in to stop this ridiculous provision of the 2018 law.

The change to 5 years was mandated by the 115th Congress, who explicitly required an increase to 5 years in the "Frank LoBiondo Coast Guard Authorization Act of 2018", which was signed into law December 4, 2018. USCG stated, over and over again, that Congress provided no alternatives, so they were explicitly required to increase the time to 5 years only. That law allowed a 3-year transition period from 1/1/2019 to 12/31/2021 during which recreational boaters could select a renewal of 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 years. (Sound familiar? It's right there in the law.). But the law was explicit that starting 1/1/2022 the renewal would be for 5 years only. 

This dubious decision was justified by a claim that it would save more than $17 million over 10 years, and that "Congress determined that a change in the validity was in the best interest of recreational vessel owners, and the Coast Guard is required to recoup the costs of providing a service." In other words, Congress claimed they knew what was best for recreational boaters because they saw an opportunity to save money. A closer look reveals that they based this on an obsolete history of inefficient mail-in renewals (used by 72% of boaters), without considering cost savings from forcing people to use more efficient internet-based renewal.

In implementing this law, USCG stated:



> The Coast Guard did not examine any alternatives for this final rule as this rule is mandated by Congress under the Coast Guard Authorization Act of 2018. The 2018 Act requires that Coast Guard issue recreational Certificates of Documentation with a validity of 5 years, thereby reducing the amount of annual reporting burden vessel owners incur each year. The Coast Guard is promulgating this rule to comply with statute and may not adopt a different renewal period or pursue any other alternatives.





https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2021/01/19/2021-00526/certificate-of-documentation-5-year-renewal-fees





https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?hl=false&edition=prelim&path=%2Fprelim%40title46%2Fsubtitle2%2FpartH


See §12105(e)(2)(A)

Fortunately, the 117th Congress stepped in to stop this lunacy, and the change was codified in S.1605 - National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2022, signed into law 12/27/2021:



https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/senate-bill/1605/text





> SEC. 3511. EFFECTIVE PERIOD FOR ISSUANCE OF DOCUMENTATION FOR
> RECREATIONAL VESSELS.
> Section 12105(e)(2) of title 46, United States Code, is amended--
> (1) by striking subparagraphs (A) and (B) and inserting the
> ...


----------

